# Co2 Diffuser. Which one do you use or like????



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I've finally given up on my Fluval ceramic diffuser. I bought it a few years back when Co2 systems weren't as popular as they are now. It seems more and more LFS are starting to carry diffusers so its time for un upgrade. My problems with the fluval 1 is it constantly plugs. I ended up buying 2 so I could alternate them. Soak 1 in bleech while the other is being used but they seem to be plugging faster and faster which messes up my Co2 injection. 

So............ What kinds are people using? and enjoying?

Have you noticed 1 that plugs slower or maybe not at all? Should I switch over to something else?

My regulator has a bubble counter so a nice simple design would be great. How about those Bazooka ones?

Any feedback would be great


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

My fluval one plugged up too. Bah! It did work great for about a year though. 

I'm using some from "Waterplant". Been in use a few months now and the one on the pressurized system is producing lots of microbubbles and I can count the bubbles per sec. The two I have on my pop-bottle systems don't produce as many microbubbles. Even when the pop bottle is refreshed. Could just be the CO2 method, though. Funny thing though, I used to be able to see the bubbles/sec entering these diffusers but somehow I can't see the bubbles anymore.

I have no idea if the Waterplant brand is considered reliable but so far so good.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

greenfin said:


> My fluval one plugged up too. Bah! It did work great for about a year though.
> 
> I'm using some from "Waterplant". Been in use a few months now and the one on the pressurized system is producing lots of microbubbles and I can count the bubbles per sec. The two I have on my pop-bottle systems don't produce as many microbubbles. Even when the pop bottle is refreshed. Could just be the CO2 method, though. Funny thing though, I used to be able to see the bubbles/sec entering these diffusers but somehow I can't see the bubbles anymore.
> 
> I have no idea if the Waterplant brand is considered reliable but so far so good.


Thanks for the comment Greenfin. I will read up on the waterplant ones


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bazooka looks much better than the glass ceramic discs. Otherwise you can always go to a reactor


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Lawson. A Reactor seems like a better choice. I just want the system to work without all the issues so maybe that is a way better route. I noticed IPU Burnaby is stocking a good variety of Co2 equipment. Ill check their reactor selection.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Thanks Lawson. A Reactor seems like a better choice. I just want the system to work without all the issues so maybe that is a way better route. I noticed IPU Burnaby is stocking a good variety of Co2 equipment. Ill check their reactor selection.


Yep. Better diffusion, no unsightly micro bubbles, and keeps hardware out of the tank. Can't go wrong especially with bigger tanks. Just takes a bit more time to set up.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

Jl aquatics has the water plant, best ceramic diffuser that I have seen at any price. I aim my canister outflow to help disperse the bubbles and keep them in the water as long as possible. I use one bubble every two seconds in a 75 gallon and my drop checker is always green.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I used the Up! Atomizer, I thought it worked great. I upgraded to a DIY reactor and that worked even better.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2014)

effox said:


> I used the Up! Atomizer, I thought it worked great. I upgraded to a DIY reactor and that worked even better.


I tried that one first and the bubbles were coming out of one edge only, I may have received a bad one. I switched to water plant and I found it superior. The only thing I do not like about the water plant is that the hose connection is on the bottom which tilts the diffuser. I solved this by placing an extra suction cup on the hose.


----------

